# Here are my goals



## Scorpio_87 (Oct 10, 2004)

One-Month Goals:

1. To be more comfortable with myself.
2. To become more talkative.
3. Try to get friendly with at least one person.
4. Be less anxious.
5. Be able to just say "Hi" without freaking out.
6. Be able to start/carry a conversation.

One-Year Goals:

1. Get some new friends (at least 3).
2. Be confident with myself.
3. Get invited to (or be able to invite people to) parties.
4. Get invited to (or be able to invite people to) places/events.


----------



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

Good luck scorpio_87; i hope all goes well


----------



## emsas (Dec 4, 2004)

Wishing you all the best on your goals ... feel free to share how it all went...


----------

